# How to debloat the Face Megathread



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

Hey guys long time no see I finally found all the ways to debloat the face after weeks of searching  i want to do a big shout out to Hans Amato writer of Men Elite he deserves all the credits.

1. Lose bodyfat (duhh)






Some guys are blessed being facially shredded at 15% but for the average guy you need to be around the 10% bodyfat without cucking your other hormones

2. Get your Thyroid Hormones in check




My thyroid was my whole life slow, got the genes from my grandma and when i did bloodwork when i first joined this site, the TSH was already above 5 ( thats really bad for a 17 year old guy) 20 rn and fixxed it with 50mcg levothyroxine every morning 1 hour before eating. bloodwork again in june keep you guys updated.

One of the biggest symtomps of having a slow thyroid is Water Retention, ''Water retention (edema) is one of the common complaints found in individuals with hypothyroidism. The water retention causes weight gain of more than 5 pounds and is manifested as puffiness surrounding the eyes, swelling of abdomen, feet and hands.'' ( https://www.thyroidcentral.com/hypothyroidism-water-retention/ )

how do you know if you have a slow working thyroid without bloodwork and how to fix it








Here's how to see if you're hypothyroid and how to fix it » MENELITE


Thyroid meds are some of the most prescribed drugs/meds/supplements out there. Yet, the success rate is mediocre at best. Symptoms are not being resolved as expected and things might even … Continue reading Here’s how to see if you’re hypothyroid and how to fix it




men-elite.com





3. Lower Prolactin




Prolactin is a pretty bad hormone to have elevated at any time. It’s shown to be involved in all kinds of diseases and also (very) negatively affects your body physique wise.

A few hormones responsible for water retention is aldosterone, vasopressin, oxytocin and ACTH.

Prolactin increases all of them and contributes to a bloated, water retention look (R).

Water retention/edema puts the cell in an inappropriate anabolic state, and not the good kind. The kind that increases the synthesis of fat. This process is also involved in prostate cancer, and lowering prolactin is actually been realized as a candidate for treating prostate cancer.






Prolactin hinders fat loss and top 5 ways to lower it » MENELITE


Prolactin is a pretty bad hormone to have elevated at any time. It’s shown to be involved in all kinds of diseases and also (very) negatively affects your body physique … Continue reading Prolactin hinders fat loss and top 5 ways to lower it




men-elite.com





4. Lower carbs starches not all carbs




Not all carbs bloat you and let you carry 3 grams of extra water per gram, *Starchy* carbs does, here is an experiment of Hans Amato:

Benefits I experienced:​
Less water retention (my face almost immediately became leaner) https://men-elite.com/2020/07/31/my-starch-free-and-zero-fiber-experiment/
5. Get your Calcium and Phosporus Ratio in check




Calcium is really important our bones are almost all calcium but, phosphorus is also really important for the bones, another thing important is that the calcium and phosphorus ratio is atleast in check, 1:1. (calcium can be higher than the phosphorus)

To know if you ratio is in check you need to put your diet in cronometer and find out,
if your phosphorus is higher than calcium you can fix it with calcium supplements or you can grind egg 2 grams of eggshells to the most pure calcium on the world ( Eggs are a superfood, and every part of it can be utilized for your benefit. The shell is an excellent source of *calcium*, as almost 40% of the eggshell consists of calcium. Eggshell calcium is as bio-available as purified food grade calcium carbonate, just without all the side effects (_meaning it’s very bio-available and safe_) https://men-elite.com/2017/08/06/diy-calcium-supplement-with-eggshells/

Why does this ratio cuck your face if it is out of wack?

because it lowers thyroid function and higher prolactin

Sodium and Potassium ratio in check:

Sodium and Potassium are important in the diet but it is important you have a higher potassium intake than sodium intake to reduce waterweight, 

taurine is also helpfull for those elctrolytes Taurine, a semi-essential sulfur-containing β-amino acid, is an organic osmolyte involved in cell volume regulation _(by regulating sodium, potassium and magnesium levels)_, and provides a substrate for the formation of bile salts.






Taurine - anti-anxiety, pro-androgens, increases GH, lowers prolactin » MENELITE


What this article entails: 1700+ word article Quick description and facts about taurine In detail discussion on how taurine affects the 1) nervous system (anti-anxiety), 2) insulin, 2) immunity, 3) heart, … Continue reading Taurine – anti-anxiety, pro-androgens, increases GH, lowers prolactin




men-elite.com





*Fast methods to lose bloating fast:*

Diuretics, think about Caffeine , alcohol(not recommended) , dandelion root(tea)

Stimulant that cause dehydration: Ritalin , Amphetamine, Modadinil (also not recommended but it works can tell from experience)

Fasting

sweating

let me know if you guys have more good facial debloat tips


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Hey guys long time no see I finally found all the ways to debloat the face after weeks of searching  i want to do a big shout out to Hans Amato writer of Men Elite he deserves all the credits.
> 
> 1. Lose bodyfat (duhh)
> View attachment 1635896
> ...


Starchy u mean rice, bread?


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Apr 15, 2022)

cope. lower body fat is the only way and correct salt intake. thyroid is nothing can be fixed by drinking coffee and raw milk with sugar


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Starchy u mean rice, bread?


yes fruit doesnt bloat you mostly only bananas are starchy and some others


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> cope. lower body fat is the only way and correct salt intake. thyroid is nothing can be fixed by drinking coffee and raw milk with sugar


lol, with people with bad thyroid it cant be fixxed that easily i finally fixxed it after years and my face is leaner eventhough i am still not near my leannest bodyfat%


----------



## heightface (Apr 15, 2022)

Ayyy 5 psl’s are coming back


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> yes fruit doesnt bloat you mostly only bananas are starchy and some others


So what is your diet consisting of rn ? I can’t think of avoiding bread and rice fully tbh


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Apr 15, 2022)

Avoid junk food
Sleep 9 hours (don't fall for jew propaganda of 6-7 hours)
Excercise properly, my face looks leaner after every excercise session due to increased blood flow
Do face yoga (for the same reason as above)

Soft adjustments can make a big difference


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> lol, with people with bad thyroid it cant be fixxed that easily i finally fixxed it after years and my face is leaner eventhough i am still not near my leannest bodyfat%


I have hyperthiroidism, dunno if its supposed to
Bloat


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

heightface said:


> Ayyy 5 psl’s are coming back


yessirrr but fuck ratings only focussing on the last steps and i am done , genio consult in one week and on melanotan 2 rn


----------



## heightface (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> yessirrr but fuck ratings only focussing on the last steps and i am done , genio consult in one week and on melanotan 2 rn


What surgeries are you getting?


----------



## Deleted member 18418 (Apr 15, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> So what is your diet consisting of rn ? I can’t think of avoiding bread and rice fully tbh


meat+eggs+vegetable maxx to succee in diet tbh
and do cardio daily


----------



## Deleted member 18808 (Apr 15, 2022)

sodium not mentioned? jfl @ thread


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

heightface said:


> What surgeries are you getting?


genioplasty




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

Norwood 8 said:


> carbs and sodium not mentioned? jfl @ thread


carbs mentioned jfl at you ,
and sodium also getting updated in the list but thats normie knowledge if you didnt know that


----------



## heightface (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> genioplasty
> View attachment 1635937


Based


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Apr 15, 2022)

I just read the article about hypothyroidism without blood check and it seems like I definitely have it great JUST great
Now I need to worry about that AND leanmaxxing


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Hey guys long time no see I finally found all the ways to debloat the face after weeks of searching  i want to do a big shout out to Hans Amato writer of Men Elite he deserves all the credits.
> 
> 1. Lose bodyfat (duhh)
> View attachment 1635896
> ...


you are back lars?! welcome back dude

how yu looking now?


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> you are back lars?! welcome back dude
> 
> how yu looking now?


Hey bro! Yeah doing amazing live is at his best now no faceapp involved



photo from last night
Rn on melanotan 2 , thyroid meds , ritalin , genio consult next week and leanmaxxing  in 2 weeks focussing on ecomerce


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Hey bro! Yeah doing amazing live is at his best now no faceapp involved
> View attachment 1635974
> photo from last night
> Rn on melanotan 2 , thyroid meds , ritalin , genio consult next week and leanmaxxing  in 2 weeks focussing on ecomerce


mirin brother keepit up!

not got back on retin a then?


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> mirin brother keepit up!
> 
> not got back on retin a then?


I will in the winter or maybe after 23, i am now fixxing my skin with good diet and cleanser and moisturizer, melanotan 2 is also anti inflam so my acne is almost gone


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> I will in the winter or maybe after 23, i am now fixxing my skin with good diet and cleanser and moisturizer, melanotan 2 is also anti inflam so my acne is almost gone


very true you are only 20

i am 27 so started at the right time for me lol


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> very true you are only 20
> 
> i am 27 so started at the right time for me lol


hahaha nice brother goodluck!! i am happy i am back for sometime i only want to show all my results when i am done to help the site because this site helped me the most finally on ritalin now so i can make good threads and dont care about vallidation anymore because i fixxed my crippeling adhd hahah


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> I just read the article about hypothyroidism without blood check and it seems like I definitely have it great JUST great
> Now I need to worry about that AND leanmaxxing


leanmaxxing gets easier with a good thyroid


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Hey guys long time no see I finally found all the ways to debloat the face after weeks of searching  i want to do a big shout out to Hans Amato writer of Men Elite he deserves all the credits.
> 
> 1. Lose bodyfat (duhh)
> View attachment 1635896
> ...


I thought you roped your account NGL. 

Pretty complete guide imo. You should have included surgical methods aswell.

Other ways to reduce facial bloat include cold showers. Although the effects are temporary. Worth doing if you want to take some pictures for social media etc.

*I am not a huge fan of surgically removing facial fat.* Some people want to do if so their bones "pop" out but your bones will look prominent if your at 15% bf or less. Facial fat is also required to look youthful. You will look like shit after a few years of aging if you get your facial fat surgically removed. Its still worth dicussing because some people could benefit from it.

Surgical methods include facial liposuction. If your at 15% bodyfat or less you have reached optimal levels for facial leanness. I wouldn't reccomend getting facial fat removed unless you have good bones or some really stubborn fat (Such as a double chin). 

Fat grafts can also help you look less bloated. They will redistribute your fat in an aesthetically pleasing way.

Finally facial bloat can be caused by genetics. If you have less prominent bones you will always look "chubby" even at low bodyfat. I unfortunately have this issue. I will try the over things you talked about.


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I thought you roped your account NGL.
> 
> Pretty complete guide imo. You should have included surgical methods aswell.
> 
> ...


it came back out of the grave hahaha i never expected i went back her but i made this thread why i am back here https://looksmax.org/threads/back-o...post-all-my-results-soon.486273/#post-7995818


----------



## yorak_hunt (Apr 15, 2022)

Welcome back habibi


----------



## Cheat_Win (Apr 15, 2022)

Skin thickness in the face also matters


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Apr 16, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> I just read the article about hypothyroidism without blood check and it seems like I definitely have it great JUST great
> Now I need to worry about that AND leanmaxxing


Try ray peat bhai


----------



## Lars (Apr 16, 2022)

Cheat_Win said:


> Skin thickness in the face also matters


ofcc heard retin a reduces it right


----------



## CristianT (Apr 16, 2022)

I will starve myself to death. Only water though I will drink though.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 16, 2022)

Good thread


----------



## Lars (Apr 16, 2022)

Mastermind said:


> Good thread


thanks brother


----------



## Dodevu (Apr 16, 2022)

Not all starch - if I need to look lean in the face I will eat 1kg potatoes for potassium with low sodium high water for 2-3 days and my face is just as lean as previous water fasts.


----------



## youngmax (Apr 16, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> yes fruit doesnt bloat you mostly only bananas are starchy and some others


is junk foods starchy


----------



## Lars (Apr 16, 2022)

youngmax said:


> is junk foods starchy


Depends look on google what is starchy pizza is , fries is


----------



## Kroker (Apr 16, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> genioplasty
> View attachment 1635937


the Dr will be in NL? 

good thread btw


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Apr 16, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Hey guys long time no see I finally found all the ways to debloat the face after weeks of searching  i want to do a big shout out to Hans Amato writer of Men Elite he deserves all the credits.
> 
> 1. Lose bodyfat (duhh)
> View attachment 1635896
> ...


damn bro i remember you you are the last guy I saw on the forum before leaving you ascended and even were in a yt vid


----------



## Lars (Apr 27, 2022)

Bonus:
My face is EXTREMLY debloated after high dose aderall(amphetamine)


----------



## NarrowJaw (Apr 28, 2022)

Also getting surgery that makes your features more projected (bimax, genioplasty, jaw implant etc.) also makes the face appear a bit leaner by offering more support for soft tissue and stretching it out


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 28, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Bonus:
> My face is EXTREMLY debloated after high dose aderall(amphetamine)
> View attachment 1654671
> View attachment 1654675


Mirin


----------



## Lars (Apr 28, 2022)

NarrowJaw said:


> Also getting surgery that makes your features more projected (bimax, genioplasty, jaw implant etc.) also makes the face appear a bit leaner by offering more support for soft tissue and stretching it out


Yes


----------



## Lihito (Apr 29, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Hey guys long time no see I finally found all the ways to debloat the face after weeks of searching  i want to do a big shout out to Hans Amato writer of Men Elite he deserves all the credits.
> 
> 1. Lose bodyfat (duhh)
> View attachment 1635896
> ...


You saved my life bro


----------



## Lihito (Apr 29, 2022)

I pop potassium pills and its helps


----------



## Lars (Apr 29, 2022)

Lihito said:


> You saved my life bro


Nice )


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Apr 29, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Bonus:
> My face is EXTREMLY debloated after high dose aderall(amphetamine)
> View attachment 1654671
> View attachment 1654675


Where did you got adderall? 
You don’t seem to have adhd bro


----------



## Lihito (Apr 29, 2022)

@larsanova69 bro why do we get prolactin ? What does this shit do ? Are there more ways to lower


----------



## Lars (Apr 29, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Where did you got adderall?
> You don’t seem to have adhd bro


Bro i have adhd haahhaah i am the most adhd person ever if you met me irl and i wrote this thread on meds


----------



## Lihito (Apr 29, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Bonus:
> My face is EXTREMLY debloated after high dose aderall(amphetamine)
> View attachment 1654671
> View attachment 1654675


Cant describe how much im mirin this transformation + your looksmaxing efforts + your help to out forum unlike hundrets of shitposters that Bring no value here


----------



## Lars (Apr 29, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Cant describe how much im mirin this transformation + your looksmaxing efforts + your help to out forum unlike hundrets of shitposters that Bring no value here


Thx brother


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 29, 2022)

I get all my carbs from potatoes and other veg I avoid bread, rice and other stuff at all cost.


----------



## FatBunnyBaby (May 16, 2022)

thanks for the thread bro


----------



## Erik-Jón (May 20, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Hey guys long time no see I finally found all the ways to debloat the face after weeks of searching  i want to do a big shout out to Hans Amato writer of Men Elite he deserves all the credits.
> 
> 1. Lose bodyfat (duhh)
> View attachment 1635896
> ...


Is starvemaxxing ideal?


----------



## Lars (May 20, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Is starvemaxxing ideal?


hmm you mean eating really low calories for amount of time? no you cuck your thyroid hard with that, better go steady 500-800*max* in a deficit preferable when you lose it by moving instead of eating less to get most important nutrition

but for debloating it is the best to remove all the carbs temp from the diet and take some diuretics with a healthy thyroid but it is not sustainble so if you want to look good for few days it is a good solution, long term solution is just lose weight in a healthy way to keep most of the muscles


----------



## Erik-Jón (May 20, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> hmm you mean eating really low calories for amount of time? no you cuck your thyroid hard with that, better go steady 500-800*max* in a deficit preferable when you lose it by moving instead of eating less to get most important nutrition
> 
> but for debloating it is the best to remove all the carbs temp from the diet and take some diuretics with a healthy thyroid but it is not sustainble so if you want to look good for few days it is a good solution, long term solution is just lose weight in a healthy way to keep most of the muscles


I’m so impatient I’ve been debloating and dieting for months but really fat to fat doesn’t make a huge difference facially, Lars when did you notice your face get leaner was it(excluding fixing your thyroid)


----------



## Lars (May 20, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> I’m so impatient I’ve been debloating and dieting for months but really fat to fat doesn’t make a huge difference facially, Lars when did you notice your face get leaner was it(excluding fixing your thyroid)


when you start to see the last 2 under abs easily but for everyone fat storach is different


----------



## Lihito (May 30, 2022)

Lars said:


> Hey guys long time no see I finally found all the ways to debloat the face after weeks of searching  i want to do a big shout out to Hans Amato writer of Men Elite he deserves all the credits.
> 
> 1. Lose bodyfat (duhh)
> View attachment 1635896
> ...


Bro do i have to wash my eggs before grinding them im scared of Salmonella


----------



## Lars (May 30, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Bro do i have to wash my eggs before grinding them im scared of Salmonella


Yes boil them 10 minutes first than 10minutes in the oven


----------



## Lihito (May 30, 2022)

Lars said:


> Yes boil them 10 minutes first than 10minutes in the oven


Why oven


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 10, 2022)

Lars said:


> Hey guys long time no see I finally found all the ways to debloat the face after weeks of searching  i want to do a big shout out to Hans Amato writer of Men Elite he deserves all the credits.
> 
> 1. Lose bodyfat (duhh)
> View attachment 1635896
> ...


Lowering Vasopressin in tandem with Prolactin is key. Great thread!

Bromantane and nofap will unironically keep your prolactin giga-low. Vasopressin is ADH (Anti diuretic hormone); it's purpose is literally to make the body hold onto water. One way to lower ADH is to drink a lot of water, 5L+ per day, and keep peeing using something like Dandelion Root if needed. That will keep your body in flush mode and keep ADH low. 

The following will increase Vasopressin: 


*Restricting water*
*Dietary Sodium* [19]
*Standing *[20]
*Exercise* [21]
*Sauna* [22]
*Forskolin**/cAMP* [23]
*Glycine* [24, 25]
*Rhodiola* – Lowers endopeptidase activity, leading to higher vasopressin. *Rhodiola sacra* [26] and *Rhodiola sachalinensis* [27].
*Ginkgo* – Lowers endopeptidase activity, leading to higher vasopressin [28]
*Baicalein* – Inhibits endopeptidase, raising vasopressin [29]
*Berberine* – Inhibits endopeptidase, raising vasopressin [30]
*Acetylcholine* – Increases vasopressin (in rat studies) [31]
*Increased **IL-1beta* [32]
*Increased* *Interleukin-6* [33]
*Increased* *CRH* [34]
*Inhibited* *IGF-1* [35]
*Increased **BMAL1*, which is needed for the production of vasopressin [36]
*Stimulated* *5-HT2C** receptors*, which leads to an increase in vasopressin [37]. Some 5-HT2C activators include *Serotonin* [37], *Ginseng* [38], and *Bacopa* (rats) [39].
*Nicotine* (rabbits, cats, men) [40, 41, 42].
*Racetams* – Raise Acetylcholine, raising vasopressin
*Pramiracetam* – Inhibits endopeptidase, raising vasopressin [43].
*Desmopressin *– Synthetic vasopressin that has 10 times the antidiuretic effects of vasopressin, but 1500 times less of the constricting effect on blood vessels [44].
*Other Drugs that increase vasopressin*: morphine, amitriptyline, barbiturates, desipramine, and carbamazepine (45).
^^ fapping too


GHK-cu will slightly reduce ADH especially when used in tandem with stims or bromantane + increased water intake. 


*Factors That May Lower Vasopressin (AVP Inhibitors)*​_Addressing your vasopressin levels won’t necessarily cause improvement in blood and urine flow. The following is a list of factors that impact water balance and that may also reduce high vasopressin. Though studies suggest various dietary and lifestyle factors may increase vasopressin, additional large-scale clinical trials are needed._


*Cold* (*humans and rats*) [62, 63]
*Lying down *– Inhibits vasopressin [64].
*California Poppy* – Has 2 compounds that inhibit the V1 receptor [65, 66].
*Lithium* – In human studies [67].
*Decrease* *Interleukin-6* [33].
*Decrease **IL-1beta* [32].
*Decrease** CRH* – CRH increases Vasopressin [34].
*Increase* *MSH* – MSH decreases ADH/Vasopressin in rat studies [68].
*Increase IGF-1*, which inhibits vasopressin [35].
*Hormones:*


*Increased* *Progesterone* – Progesterone therapy caused a decrease in blood levels of vasopressin [69].
*Combined* *Estrogen** with Progesterone* – There was no change in blood levels of vasopressin with estrogen treatment alone, but following a combined administration of estrogen and progesterone [70].
*Increased* *Testosterone* [70].
*Other:*


*Danggui-Shaoyao-San* *(Chinese herb formula)* (rat and mouse models) [71].
*Alisma plantago-aquatica *– (cell studies) [72].
*Alcohol *– Inhibits vasopressin [73].
*Decreased **BMAL1*, which is needed for the production of vasopressin [36].


----------



## Lars (Jun 10, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> Lowering Vasopressin in tandem with Prolactin is key. Great thread!
> 
> Bromantane and nofap will unironically keep your prolactin giga-low. Vasopressin is ADH (Anti diuretic hormone); it's purpose is literally to make the body hold onto water. One way to lower ADH is to drink a lot of water, 5L+ per day, and keep peeing using something like Dandelion Root if needed. That will keep your body in flush mode and keep ADH low.
> 
> ...


holyshit HIGH IQ, okay i will stop fapping only cooming when i am having sex, wait nicotine makes you bloated for me it does the opposite, but will dose calcium daily more


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 10, 2022)

Lars said:


> holyshit HIGH IQ, okay i will stop fapping only cooming when i am having sex, wait nicotine makes you bloated for me it does the opposite, but will dose calcium daily more


Nicotine increases ADH but might have some other properties to help debloating like blunting appetite, keeping you in a sympathetic state etc so I guess they kind of offset eachother.


----------



## Lars (Jun 10, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> Nicotine increases ADH but might have some other properties to help debloating like blunting appetite, keeping you in a sympathetic state etc so I guess they kind of offset eachother.


high iq user, nice you are still around here


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 11, 2022)

Lars said:


> high iq user, nice you are still around here


appreciate it man. let me know if you ever try Californian Poppy and if it works well for debloating


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jun 11, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> appreciate it man. let me know if you ever try Californian Poppy and if it works well for debloating


Whats that


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 11, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Whats that


Possible herb that can help bloatmin


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jun 11, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> Possible herb that can help bloatmin


Your tought on lypo gels?


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 11, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Your tought on lypo gels?


Never heard of em tbh


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jun 11, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> Never heard of em tbh


Its something bodybuilders use to burn fat in the body marginally. Could be technically used on face too


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 11, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Its something bodybuilders use to burn fat in the body marginally. Could be technically used on face too


Ah something like yohimbine with aminophylline and dmso ? I wouldn't put stuff like that anywhere near my face


----------



## Lars (Jun 12, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> Never heard of em tbh


I also heard red light can reduce facial fat


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 12, 2022)

Lars said:


> I also heard red light can reduce facial fat


Will try it! Just ordered some California Poppy tincture too, will let you know how effective it is


----------



## Lars (Jun 12, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> Will try it! Just ordered some California Poppy tincture too, will let you know how effective it is


Niceee gonna order both


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 12, 2022)

Lars said:


> Niceee gonna order both


Dandelion root (taraxacum officinale) is amazing as a diuretic too


----------



## Lars (Jun 12, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> Dandelion root (taraxacum officinale) is amazing as a diuretic too


Yea i have at home


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 16, 2022)

Lars said:


> Yea i have at home


Using california poppy and dandelion root rn. Will check back in 3 weeks to see how well they work


----------



## mvp2v1 (Jun 16, 2022)

im currently on half of 75 thyroxine. I take it in the mornings. (tried nighttime but its just so difficult to get timing right with regards to food and then I go to bed hungry and get bad sleep). thoughts? Originaly i wanted to take thyroxine before bed to maximise GH work. perhaps the thyroxine buildup is good enough that the difference is non existent?


----------



## Lars (Jun 16, 2022)

mvp2v1 said:


> im currently on half of 75 thyroxine. I take it in the mornings. (tried nighttime but its just so difficult to get timing right with regards to food and then I go to bed hungry and get bad sleep). thoughts? Originaly i wanted to take thyroxine before bed to maximise GH work. perhaps the thyroxine buildup is good enough that the difference is non existent?


heard it is not good to take it right before bed becasue effects sleep or something


----------



## Lars (Jun 16, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> Using california poppy and dandelion root rn. Will check back in 3 weeks to see how well they work


ma man


----------



## Lars (Jun 16, 2022)

@Seth Walsh btw i stopped losing weight and already notice my face is less debloated because i eat at maintain now


----------



## Lihito (Jun 30, 2022)

Lars said:


> Hey guys long time no see I finally found all the ways to debloat the face after weeks of searching  i want to do a big shout out to Hans Amato writer of Men Elite he deserves all the credits.
> 
> 1. Lose bodyfat (duhh)
> View attachment 1635896
> ...


i use this legendary thread as a prayer with gandy prayer every morning


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 30, 2022)

Lihito said:


> i use this legendary thread as a prayer with gandy prayer every morning


I killed gamdy your fucking whore fucking basterd


----------



## Lars (Jun 30, 2022)

Lihito said:


> i use this legendary thread as a prayer with gandy prayer every morning


nicee man!!!


----------



## Lihito (Jun 30, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> Lowering Vasopressin in tandem with Prolactin is key. Great thread!
> 
> Bromantane and nofap will unironically keep your prolactin giga-low. Vasopressin is ADH (Anti diuretic hormone); it's purpose is literally to make the body hold onto water. One way to lower ADH is to drink a lot of water, 5L+ per day, and keep peeing using something like Dandelion Root if needed. That will keep your body in flush mode and keep ADH low.
> 
> ...


mirin effort

i have to say , im a big fan


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 2, 2022)

dietmaxxing for some weeks, losing 3% bf. Small change in face leanness also.
(by the way, i look aspie, because I take neutral expression pics for comparisson reasons pics. just to be ahead of the dudes commenting that 😬).







Still got some dietmaxxing, and hairmaxxing volume to do. Brutals haircuts rapings, need more hair and density.


----------



## Laikyn (Jul 2, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> dietmaxxing for some weeks, losing 3% bf. Small change in face leanness also.
> i look aspie, because I take neutral expression pics for comparisson reason.
> 
> View attachment 1762429
> ...


Dye ur beard Man U look old


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 2, 2022)

Laikyn said:


> Dye ur beard Man U look old


I am old, so that's normal. What age I look to you?
And I do dye my hair. I am at this moment in that time that I can use a new session.


----------



## Laikyn (Jul 2, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> I am old, so that's normal. What age I look to you?
> And I do dye my hair. I am at this moment in that time that I can use a new session.


I just asked my little brother he said late 30s


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 2, 2022)

Laikyn said:


> I just asked my little brother he said late 30s


that is my age, next year it will start with with a 4


----------



## Laikyn (Jul 2, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> that is my age.


How did a man of ur age stumble across this website may I ask


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 2, 2022)

Laikyn said:


> How did a man of ur age stumble across this website may I ask


For info on how to improve looks, and agepill info.
some years ago. A long LTR ended. I looked ugly. I wanted to look less ugly, wanted to maxx my current potential, realised there is benifits to looking ones best in all aspects of life, and knew that after some time wanted to re-enter the dating-makretplace. Where it's best to look ones best also.
plus I enjoy the idea. of trying to postpone, battle them agepill. Which one will lose, obviously.


----------



## Laikyn (Jul 2, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> For info on how to improve looks, and agepill info.
> some years ago. A long LTR ended. I looked ugly. I wanted to look less ugly, wanted to maxx my current potential, realised there is benifits to looking ones best in all aspects of life, and knew that after some time wanted to re-enter the dating-makretplace. Where it's best to look ones best also.
> plus I enjoy the idea. of trying to postpone, battle them agepill. Which one will lose, obviously.


👌🏻


----------



## Lars (Jul 2, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> For info on how to improve looks, and agepill info.
> some years ago. A long LTR ended. I looked ugly. I wanted to look less ugly, wanted to maxx my current potential, realised there is benifits to looking ones best in all aspects of life, and knew that after some time wanted to re-enter the dating-makretplace. Where it's best to look ones best also.
> plus I enjoy the idea. of trying to postpone, battle them agepill. Which one will lose, obviously.


One of my favorite posters


----------



## Bobelbrah (Oct 11, 2022)

*Mogger thread, Lars!*

Regarding the potassium and sodium ratio, is there any specific ratio that's optimal, or is enough to just keep the potassium intake higher than the sodium?


----------



## Lihito (Jan 4, 2023)

Seth Walsh said:


> *Decrease* *Interleukin-6* [33].
> *Decrease **IL-1beta* [32].
> *Decrease** CRH* – CRH increases Vasopressin [34].
> *Increase* *MSH* – MSH decreases ADH/Vasopressin in rat studies [68].
> *Increase IGF-1*, which inhibits vasopressin [35].


how


----------



## Lihito (Jan 4, 2023)

BOTB thread


----------



## Lihito (Jan 4, 2023)

Seth Walsh said:


> Using california poppy and dandelion root rn. Will check back in 3 weeks to see how well they work


bro please DM me results im combining cold showers + runing naked in 4AM + dandelin root tea + raw coffee and water in mouth as hunger suppresant 

i need your results so i see if i need poppy


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jan 4, 2023)

Lihito said:


> bro please DM me results im combining cold showers + runing naked in 4AM + dandelin root tea + raw coffee and water in mouth as hunger suppresant
> 
> i need your results so i see if i need poppy


potassium + DRE + lots of water and leanmaxxing is probs best. 10k steps and fasting too.. 

jfl at running naked at 4AM


----------



## Lihito (Jan 4, 2023)

Seth Walsh said:


> 10k steps and fasting too..


Shit im in college + working tho and i cant even workout every day


Only thing saving me are 8-10 hour shift friday + saturday and 3 trainings a week which is not enough i know


----------



## Lihito (Jan 4, 2023)

Seth Walsh said:


> potassium + DRE + lots of water and leanmaxxing is probs best. 10k steps and fasting too..
> 
> jfl at running naked at 4AM


Is *DRE dandelion?

yeah fasting is possible*


----------



## Lihito (Jan 4, 2023)

Seth Walsh said:


> potassium + DRE + lots of water and leanmaxxing is probs best. 10k steps and fasting too..
> 
> jfl at running naked at 4AM


Bro potassium in pills fucks up my gut so bad and stomach


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jan 4, 2023)

Lihito said:


> Is *DRE dandelion?
> 
> yeah fasting is possible*


Yes


----------

